# Calendar worthy photos



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

I have seen so many amazing photos of goldens on these forums... Have you ever looked at one of those golden retriever calendars in the grocery store and thought of how beautiful your dog is? Since I already spend my days browsing these photos I figured I'd start a thread so I could see YOUR favorite calendar worthy photos of your dog 
This will probably be one of my all time favorites of Chester...


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Wow ana! That is a beautiful photo of Chester!!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

What a fantastic idea! Love that photo of Chester - with the Fall leaves.

I was going through old photos of my Bridge Boy Oakley and came a across a photo of him and his BB Cousin Kruse in my Garden. Always thought this was a calendar pic.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great picture of Chester, he's so adorable. 

BC looks so incredibly beautiful.

Melkat that's a great picture too, they're both beautiful.


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Melakat said:


> What a fantastic idea! Love that photo of Chester - with the Fall leaves.
> 
> I was going through old photos of my Bridge Boy Oakley and came a across a photo of him and his BB Cousin Kruse in my Garden. Always thought this was a calendar pic.


Love it! Kruse is so big compared to Oakley... we had 4 german shepherds in my family when I was growing up. I love them and I've always wanted one, just wish I wasn't so allergic to them, something about their coat.


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

3Pebs3 said:


> Wow ana! That is a beautiful photo of Chester!!


Thank you! Can't wait for the calendar worthy photos of your new baby


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great picture of Chester, he's so adorable.
> 
> BC looks so incredibly beautiful.
> 
> Melkat that's a great picture too, they're both beautiful.


Thank you!! BC is beautiful, when it's not raining  !!


----------



## Coopsmom (Jan 13, 2015)

This is one of my favorites.


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Coopsmom said:


> This is one of my favorites.
> 
> View attachment 488642


Yep, Puppies would always be a hit with me too!

Mike D


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Ah! I just love puppies... they all look so soft.


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

What a fun topic! I'm so impressed with the pictures so far! Here is Comet enjoying the cold winter.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

My favorite of Olliver so far


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

my all time favourite photos of my two. An artist found the photo and did an oil painting of it and raffled it to raise funds for GRR Australia.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

olliversmom said:


> My favorite of Olliver so far


Loving your perrennial Garden and your handsome Boy !


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Two pictures of Max with his log from a couple of years ago. Another picture similar to these made it onto the cover of a local pet shop's calendar.


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

I love Max, he has a beautiful face.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I have a lot of favorites of Molly:


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

All of our golden children are the most beautiful things I've ever seen. These photos are all breathtaking, what magnificent creatures we are all so fortunate to share our lives with.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Molly the puppy, and the one standing on the boulder are my favorites of Molly.


----------



## Coopsmom (Jan 13, 2015)

A few more favorites! I am enjoying seeing all of the wonderful photos!




















​


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

The pic of Mako on the boat is one of my favorites....Max and Mako on the floor is another one!


----------



## migs (Nov 8, 2013)

One of my all time fav's of my boy


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Some great photos. Looks like we need to make a forum calendar.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Can't decide between these three taken the same day a month ago or so.


----------



## Kevin21 (Mar 11, 2009)

I love all the photos in this thread!!!

These are a few of my favorites from the past year:


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Great thread! Here are my faves. They're all phone pictures so they lack the image quality for "calendar worthy" but I love them ?


----------



## Duke2014 (Nov 30, 2014)

Here are some of my favorites of Duke


----------



## Duke2014 (Nov 30, 2014)

This was the picture the breeder emailed. I cried when I saw it. I said "that is my puppy". I knew it when I saw it!


----------



## Duke2014 (Nov 30, 2014)

Xmas this year


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Ooh I have so many favourites! 
My two boys chatting?!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

My Manny Moo snoozing on a shoe!?


----------



## ChandlerBingsMommy (Feb 1, 2015)

*In Memory of Chandler who passed on Jan 5, 2015*

Missing my sweet baby so much, My heart feels like it has a hole in it. 
My sweet, silly boy Chandler Bing


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

My flying pup!?


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Beach Boys!?


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

My lovely girly girl x


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

I took this in our backyard a couple of days ago.


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

One of my favorites when she was a puppy....I just knew she was going to love agility when she got older.


----------



## brunos_daddy (Oct 2, 2014)

Happy boy Bruno!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This is such a fantastic thread, so glad to see it come back up this morning. I haven't been back in it for awhile. 

Beautiful pictures of everyone's gorgeous Goldens.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Here is one of Hogan that actually got put into a calendar this year.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

These two are my all time favorite photos of Reagan.


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

These are a few of my favorite pictures of Bob


----------



## Tripp43 (Oct 30, 2012)

All wonderful pictures of beautiful dogs!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

What beautiful pictures everyone. 

My Bridge Boy Oakley. Fields of Gold.


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

This is Mako meeting a manatee....one of my favorite pics!


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

These pictures of Mel are 5 years ago but she´s still beautiful.


----------



## b10mac (Mar 23, 2012)

My favorite picture of Miles


----------



## Tripp43 (Oct 30, 2012)

Tripp with his dad- one of my favourites.


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Wow absolutely stunning photos, so glad this thread took off I wasn't on here for a little while so it made my day looking at those. It's finally sunny here in Vancouver so I'm hoping to get some more great photos of Chester, thanks for sharing everyone! Here's another favorite of mine...


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Another of Bear and Stormy


----------



## Au'N.Retriever (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm not sure about "Calendar Worthy" but I like the Image...


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I've posted this picture in a few other threads. It's one of my very favorites.
Deaglan and his mom (Piper) the day I went to pick him up.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

The Kansas City Golden Retriever Club is the group that creates the calendar for the Golden Retriever Club of America. We are looking for entries for the 2016 calendar.

http://kcgrc.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/GRCA-Calendar-Flyer-Landscape.pdf

These are the calendars sold at the National.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

That is cool! Beautiful photos everybody 

I took this one a couple of days ago when we had a snow storm and got about 6 inches. Not the best pose but it has some 'it' factor with the leaves and trees, I think.

Second one, I just love the look of the snow covering Ben's face and snow still falling.


----------



## Au'N.Retriever (Nov 13, 2013)

Another Head shot...love the earth tones...


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

Love this thread. Here are a couple:


----------



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

Excuse the mini human, but I just love this moment between my son and our sweet girl waiting for Daddy to get back home...


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

My favorite is my sig pic but if I had to chose another it would be this one of Jack without the magazine stuff it was a joke I played on a friend who always said Jack was dumb.


----------



## Tripp43 (Oct 30, 2012)

Love those magazine covers, here is one I did to fool my niece:


----------



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

David enjoying the day.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

There are some beautiful photos posted here.

So I thought that I would post a few of mine of our fabulous four… 
If I posted all the ones I like there would be hundreds so I’ll just post a few recent ones, and even then there are quite a few so sorry for all the photos…

Mattie...









Mattie...









Mattie...









Mattie...









Moe...









Moe...









Moe...









Moe...









Mattie & Moe...









Maccers...









Maccers...









Maccers...









Maccers...









Maccers & Maesie...









Maccers & Maesie, this is one of my favourites...









Maesie...









Maesie...









Maesie...


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> The Kansas City Golden Retriever Club is the group that creates the calendar for the Golden Retriever Club of America. We are looking for entries for the 2016 calendar.
> 
> http://kcgrc.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/GRCA-Calendar-Flyer-Landscape.pdf
> 
> These are the calendars sold at the National.


I am really hoping you guys are sending some of these pictures in. If we use your picture, you get a free calendar. Can also be goldens that have already gone to the bridge.


----------



## momo_ (Dec 15, 2014)

*soxOZ*, incredible photos! I've had a DSLR for almost a year and still don't know how to use it properly.:doh: Would you mind letting us know what camera and lens you use, and, although a very general question, what basic settings do you use for those well-lit, daytime photos? 

Here's Sunny. I probably used the automatic setting like a noob.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

A photo of one of our pack hikes; Cooper on the left and my Brisby on the right.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

momo_ said:


> *soxOZ*, incredible photos! I've had a DSLR for almost a year and still don't know how to use it properly.:doh: Would you mind letting us know what camera and lens you use, and, although a very general question, what basic settings do you use for those well-lit, daytime photos?
> Here's Sunny. I probably used the automatic setting like a noob.


Thanks so much for the kind words. 
I sent you PM as I didn't want to distract from this thread and turn it in to a photo discussion ...


----------

